# Warum bei simsen.de evtl. niemand bezahlen muss:



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2006)

Viele sind in letzter Zeit bei simsen.de vermutlich unangenehm auf die Nase gefallen, weil sie statt der erwarteten 100 kostenlosen SMS plötzlich ein 2-Jahres-Abo am Hals haben.

Es gibt jedoch vermutlich Möglichkeiten, sich aus der Affäre zu ziehen:

Schaut euch die Webseite mal ohne Grafiken an. Die Beschriftung des Buttons "Registrieren" wird dann zu "Anmelden" (das dieser Text im ALT-Attribut der Grafik steht). Der unter dem Formular stehende Vertragstext bezieht sich aber auf einen Button "Registrieren" - und ist somit *nicht* einschlägig, wenn man auf den Button "Anmelden" klickt. Und wer will euch schon nachweisen, dass ihr euch die Seiten *mit* Grafiken habt anzeigen lassen? Und selbst *wenn* ihr die Seiten mit Grafiken betrachtet habt: Bei vielen Browsern ist es so, dass sie - solange die Grafikdatei noch nicht vollständig angekommen ist - den ALT-Text der Grafik anzeigen. Ihr habt "dummerweise" auf den Button geklickt, bevor die Grafik bei euch angekommen ist, und demzufolge habt ihr *nicht* auf den Button "Registrieren" geklickt, sondern auf "Anmelden".

Übrigens steht in §305c BGB:
"(1) Bestimmungen in Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen, die nach den Umständen, insbesondere nach dem *äußeren Erscheinungsbild des Vertrags*, so ungewöhnlich sind, dass der Vertragspartner des Verwenders mit ihnen nicht zu rechnen braucht, werden nicht Vertragsbestandteil. 

(2) Zweifel bei der Auslegung Allgemeiner Geschäftsbedingungen gehen zu Lasten des Verwenders."

Zu §305c (1) BGB: Dürfte bzgl. des äußeren Erscheinungsbildes wohl einschlägig sein.
Zu §305c (2) BGB: Ebenfalls einschlägig. Denn auch in den AGB wird von "registrieren" gesprochen, und nicht von "anmelden". Keiner meiner Thesauri listet für "registrieren" als Synonym "anmelden" auf.

§13 (4) der AGB ist im Übrigen unwirksam wegen Verstoßes gegen das Transparenzgebot (s. KG NJW 998, 829 und BGH NJW-RR 1996, 86. Oder mal auf www.bundesgerichtshof.de nach "Transparenzgebot" suchen. Die Seite ist momentan allerdings offline, sonst würde ich es selbst tun und passende AZ hier posten).

Ich bin kein Anwalt, und alles "meiner Meinung nach".


----------



## rolf76 (16 Januar 2006)

Wie und ob sich die geschilderten Beobachtungen im Einzelfall auf die Wirksamkeit des Vertrages auswirken, sei dahin gestellt. Entscheidend ist generell, wie der Empfänger einer Erklärung diese verstehen durfte. 





			
				AugenAuf schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer will euch schon nachweisen, dass ihr euch die Seiten *mit* Grafiken habt anzeigen lassen? Und selbst *wenn* ihr die Seiten mit Grafiken betrachtet habt: Bei vielen Browsern ist es so, dass sie - solange die Grafikdatei noch nicht vollständig angekommen ist - den ALT-Text der Grafik anzeigen. Ihr habt "dummerweise" auf den Button geklickt, bevor die Grafik bei euch angekommen ist, und demzufolge habt ihr *nicht* auf den Button "Registrieren" geklickt, sondern auf "Anmelden".


Ich würde jedenfalls niemandem empfehlen, vor Gericht wahrheitswidrige Angaben zu machen.

*Generelle *Hilfestellung zum Thema hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=133759#133759

*Individuelle* Beratung zum konkreten Vorgehen erhält man bei den Verbraucherzentralen oder bei einem Anwalt.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde jedenfalls niemandem empfehlen, vor Gericht wahrheitswidrige Angaben zu machen.



So möchte ich meine obigen Ausführungen auch nicht verstanden wissen.  Einen Vertragspartner mal dezent zu fragen, wie er auf den Gedanken kommt, man habe auf einen "Registrieren"-Button geklickt und *nicht* auf einen "Anmelden"-Button, und ob er das auch beweisen kann, dürfte aber wohl legitim sind.


----------



## rolf76 (16 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Vertragspartner mal dezent zu fragen, wie er auf den Gedanken kommt, man habe auf einen "Registrieren"-Button geklickt und *nicht* auf einen "Anmelden"-Button, und ob er das auch beweisen kann, dürfte aber wohl legitim sind.


Soweit es um die Geltendmachung eines möglichen Entgeltanspruchs geht, muss in der Tat der Anbieter den Vertragsschluss darlegen und ggf. beweisen.

Bitte beachten: Wer sich darauf beruft, dass auf der Startseite unten von einem Klick auf einen "Registrieren"-Button und nicht auf einen "Anmelden"-Button die Rede sei, kann sich später nicht mehr erfolgreich darauf berufen, dass er den Text unten gar nicht gelesen habe und auch keine Veranlassung zum Runterscrollen gehabt habe...


----------



## rolf76 (19 Januar 2006)

Zur neueren Entwicklung siehe auch:

*"Teure Gratis-SMS-Seiten: Jetzt kommen Rechnungen und Spam"
*
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=134482#134482
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=323


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

AugenAuf schrieb:
			
		

> ... Und wer will euch schon nachweisen, dass ihr euch die Seiten *mit* Grafiken habt anzeigen lassen?...


Das kann man aus den Logfiles des Webservers herauslesen. Wenn da passend zur IP weitere Einträge

```
"... GET /img/registrieren.gif ..."
```
stehen, dann ist diese Argumentationsschiene verbaut. Und wenn einem schon in Bezug auf die Anzeige der Grafiken bewiesen wird, daß man nicht die Wahrheit gesagt hat, könnte man bei anderen Aussagen auch schlechte Karten haben.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

*Simsen-Masken*

Ach Heinerle,
guck mal hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13165&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Wer kann nun nachweisen, welche Maske bei der Anmeldung vorgelegen hat ???

Meines Erachtens argumentiert "Augen Auf" schon richtig !


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

*Re: Simsen-Masken*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Heinerle,
> guck mal hier:
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13165&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
> ...



Die Argumentation an sich habe ich ja auch gar nicht in Zweifel gezogen. 
Ich wollte lediglich den (technischen) Hinweis anbringen, daß man sehr wohl nachweisen kann, ob Webseiten mit oder ohne Grafiken angezeigt wurden.
Wäre doch ärgerlich, wenn einem die Simser wegen sowas der Unwahrheit überführen würden und dann Widersprüchen gegen die Abos erfolgreich begegnen können, oder?


----------



## Stalker2002 (19 Januar 2006)

*Re: Simsen-Masken*



			
				antispam-heinerle schrieb:
			
		

> Die Argumentation an sich habe ich ja auch gar nicht in Zweifel gezogen.
> Ich wollte lediglich den (technischen) Hinweis anbringen, daß man sehr wohl nachweisen kann, ob Webseiten mit oder ohne Grafiken angezeigt wurden.
> Wäre doch ärgerlich, wenn einem die Simser wegen sowas der Unwahrheit überführen würden und dann Widersprüchen gegen die Abos erfolgreich begegnen können, oder?



Ist halt so 'ne Sache mit der Wahrheit... Natürlich fährt man als Opfer moralisch immer besser, wenn man sich an die Wahrheit hält, aber das ist wie mit der asymmetrischen Kriegsführung gegen den Terror. Wer moralisch auf "Nummer Sicher" geht, der kann trotzdem faktisch in's Hintertreffen geraten...

Aber man sollte IMHO solchen Log-Auszügen nicht zuviel Gewicht zubilligen,denn so ein Logeintrag z.B. sagt - selbst wenn er ungefälscht ist - nur etwas darüber aus, das eine Grafikdatei namens abcd.xyz ausgeliefert wurde. Das hat IMHO aber keine Relevanz, da daraus nicht hervorgeht, wie diese Datei zum Zeitpunkt der auslieferung gestaltet war, geschweige denn, wie die so benannte Datei im Kontext der Gesamtseite auf dem Bildschirm angezeigt wurde.

Technisch betrachtet taugt so ein Logeintrag also nicht mal als schwaches Indiz, für einen gültigen Vertragsabschluß, aber wenn es in einem etwaigen Prozess dem Sachverständigen nicht gelingt, dies überzeugend vorzutragen, dann kann ein unbeleckter Richter durchaus zu anderen Schlußfolgerungen kommen.

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

*Re: Simsen-Masken*



			
				Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber wenn es in einem etwaigen Prozess dem Sachverständigen nicht gelingt, dies überzeugend vorzutragen, dann kann ein unbeleckter Richter durchaus zu anderen Schlußfolgerungen kommen.


DAS wollte ich damit sagen (vor Gericht und auf hoher See...)


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2006)

Meine Freundin ist leider darauf rein gefallen und die 14 Tage sind rum. Leider hat sie mir das zu spät gezeigt....erst jetzt als die Rechnung kam (die erst nach 14 Tagen kam als die Frist der Kündigungszeit abgelaufen ist).


Ist das jetzt verbindlich, oder gibts einen Weg da raus zu kommen?

    quote:





> Guten Tag Frau Kirstin ***,
> 
> am 2006-01-02 haben Sie (mit der IP 84.175.***) sich für den Service von Simsen.de entschieden. Dadurch erhalten Sie die Möglichkeit, 100 SMS monatlich zu senden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Freundin ist leider darauf rein gefallen und die 14 Tage sind rum.


Wieviele kostenlose SMS hat sie denn verschickt?


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2006)

> gibts einen Weg da raus zu kommen?


http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/vz/html/modules/xfsection/article.php?articleid=424
4. Absatz beachten!


----------



## rolf76 (28 Januar 2006)

Zu den rechtlichen Maßnahme siehe auch hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=136292#136292

Zu der konkreten Frage der Widerrufsfrist hat sich >HIER< jemand Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2006)

*neue email von smscase.de*

Guten Tag Herr ......,

nun zu Ihren Fragen.

1.) Die unterschiedlichen Adressen ergeben sich daraus,
dass wir die Projektleitung in Berlin sitzen haben.
Das Unternehmen eCycle allerdings in Göttingen eingetragen ist.

2.) Rechtschreibfehler setzen keinen Vertrag ausser Kraft!
Zudem ist mir gerade "schleierhaft" wo diese Rechtschreibfehler
zu finden sind.
(die sind überall zu finden, müsst ihr mal genau hinschauen!)


3.) Sofern Sie Ihre Rechnung beglichen haben, stellen wir Ihnen
werbefreie SMS-Nachrichten zur Verfügung! Diese bieten eine 
Kapazität von 160 Zeichen.

4.) Kunden, welche Ihren Zahlungsverpflichtungen resultierend aus
einem rechtskräftigen Vertrag nicht nachkommen, haben mit der
Hinzuziehung unseres Inkasso-Partners zu rechnen. Hierbei entstehen
weitere Kosten. In der letzten Instanz gehen wir den uns letzten
Schritt. Beantragung eines Mahnbescheides.

Zu Ihrer Meinung, dass der Vertrag nicht rechtskräftig ist,
kann ich Ihnen folgendes sagen:

1.) Wir kommunizieren auf unserer Anmeldungsseite ganz klar
die entsprechenden Kosten und verweisen eindeutig auf die 
Fußzeile ( gelesen & akzeptiert ). 

2.) Wir halten uns an das Fernabsatzgesetzt ( § 312 b BGB )

3.) Wir weisen den Kunden auf sein Widerrufsrecht (§ 312d BGB) explizit (§312c, §355 BGB) hin.

Daher beachten wir alle relevanten Gesetzesgrundlagen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Kundenbetreuung


----------



## News (28 Januar 2006)

*Re: neue email von smscase.de*



> 1.) Wir kommunizieren auf unserer Anmeldungsseite ganz klar die entsprechenden Kosten und verweisen eindeutig auf die Fußzeile ( gelesen & akzeptiert ).


Genauer gesagt, wurde "nachgebessert". Bis mindestens 13.1. waren die AGB gar nicht mit der Seite verknüpft, es gab nur den kurzen Text ganz unten, den viele ohne Scrollen zunächst nicht sehen. (wie schon hier erwähnt)
Und über dem "Absenden!"-Button stand bis dahin (oder noch länger) nur:


> Ich akzeptiere die Teilnahmebedingungen


statt wie jetzt:


> Ich habe die AGB und Fußzeile gelesen und hiermit akzeptiert!  Es gilt Ihr gesetzliches Widerrufsrecht


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Keine einzige. Sie war nie dort eingeloggt. Hat sich eben nur "Registriert", da sie das Razor Handy gewinnen wollte. Leider hat sie eben das Kleingedruckte nicht gelesen.

Danke für die bisherigen und weiteren Infos.

Gruss
Stemmi


----------



## Wembley (28 Januar 2006)

*Re: neue email von smscase.de*



			
				News schrieb:
			
		

> > 1.) Wir kommunizieren auf unserer Anmeldungsseite ganz klar die entsprechenden Kosten und verweisen eindeutig auf die Fußzeile ( gelesen & akzeptiert ).
> 
> 
> Genauer gesagt, wurde "nachgebessert". Bis mindestens 13.1. waren die AGB gar nicht mit der Seite verknüpft, es gab nur den kurzen Text ganz unten, den viele ohne Scrollen zunächst nicht sehen. (wie schon hier erwähnt)
> ...



Und hier haben wir einen Screenshot vom 18.01.06

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=134246#134246 (Screenshot Nr. 3 des Postings von Rolf76)

Dort steht auch nur:



> Ich akzeptiere die Teilnahmebedingungen



Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Wembley (29 Januar 2006)

Ein weiteres Beispiel für die Frickeleien dieser "Jungunternehmer".

Man vergleiche bitte die Bilddatei "neu.jpg" (Stand gestern 28.01.06) von News drei Postings vor mir mit dem unten folgenden Screenshot.

Mittlerweile scheint man es nicht mehr notwendig zu haben, die Begriffe "AGB" und "Widerrufsrecht" hervorzuheben bzw. grafisch deutlich zu machen, dass hier weiterführende Links folgen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## dvill (29 Januar 2006)

Bitte mal auf der Startseite per URL den Link "Startseite" drücken.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (29 Januar 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte mal auf der Startseite per URL den Link "Startseite" drücken.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Danke für den Hinweis. Auf diese Weise erscheinen also die Wörter "AGB" und "Widerrufsrecht" wieder hervorgehoben. Interessant.....

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## dvill (29 Januar 2006)

Hier verweise ich auch mal auf eine  wichtige Bemerkung zum Handyabo-Nepp.

Dort wurde auch ständig an den Fenstern gefrickelt. Wenn der Anbieter seine vermeintliche Forderung vor Gericht durchsetzen will, muss er selbst durch das Bedingungschaos noch durchblicken. Falsche Angaben fallen zu seinen Lasten ins Gewicht.

Dies gilt auch für mögliche iFrame- und Script-Tricks seiner Werbedrücker.

Ob diese Typen noch zu jedem vermeintlichen Vertrag die Bildschirmmasken zusammenbekommen, zu denen der Verbraucher zugestimmt haben soll?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dotshead (29 Januar 2006)

Bei simsen.de finden momentan auch ulkige Änderungen statt. Auf einmal wird das Gewinnspiel vom Abo getrennt. *gg* Aber wohin soll man die Postkarte schicken? Nach Wien oder nach Dubai? Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## News (29 Januar 2006)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Auf einmal wird das Gewinnspiel vom Abo getrennt.


Ist auch schon auf anderen Seiten passiert. Die haben wohl - vielleicht beim Lesen hier im Forum - erkannt, dass eine Kopplung Abo & Gewinnspiel abmahnungsfähig nach dem Wettbewerbsrecht ist (wie andere schon erwähnten).


----------



## BabyBlueSky (15 März 2006)

Ich suche scrennshots von smscase anfang februar. hat jemand welche???


----------



## rolf76 (15 März 2006)

Schau mal ab hier (Mitte Januar):

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=134246#134246


----------



## Pupser81 (28 März 2007)

*AW: Warum bei simsen.de evtl. niemand bezahlen muss:*

Hallo,

mir ist das gleiche bei smscase passiert.
Hab dann aber auch nach der 2., 3. Mahnung bezahlt und den Account genutz. Nun gibt es die Seite aber nicht mehr.
Kann mir da jemand delfen? Wer ist noch darauf reingefallen und vorallem könnt ihr den Dienst jetzt noch nutzen??

danke
Grüße


----------



## Captain Picard (28 März 2007)

*AW: Warum bei simsen.de evtl. niemand bezahlen muss:*



Pupser81 schrieb:


> vorallem könnt ihr den Dienst jetzt noch nutzen??


kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, da die Seite tot ist. Der Betreiber  ist nicht ganz unbekannt.


----------



## Wembley (28 März 2007)

*AW: Warum bei simsen.de evtl. niemand bezahlen muss:*



Pupser81 schrieb:


> mir ist das gleiche bei smscase passiert.
> Hab dann aber auch nach der 2., 3. Mahnung bezahlt und den Account genutz. Nun gibt es die Seite aber nicht mehr.
> Kann mir da jemand delfen? Wer ist noch darauf reingefallen und vorallem könnt ihr den Dienst jetzt noch nutzen??


Ein paar Fragen:
Wann genau hast du dich angemeldet?
Wie lange (in welchem Zeitraum) konntest du die Seite nutzen?
Seit wann genau hast du die Seite nicht mehr erreicht?


----------

